# Batemans Bay (Clyde River) 02/06



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, this is not definite - I'll need to confirm later in the week pending weather forecast and work commitments.

General plan is to leave Canberra Saturday morning around 6am, launch at the boat ramp on the north side of the bridge at around 8ish (or maybe 8.30 after a coffee), and fish around the bridge area during the tide change hoping to fluke a jewie. After that to head up river a little and see if there are any bream still hanging about the oyster leases. Just don't blame me if they aren't there...

Any and all are welcome.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong Kim but I thought the BMP came into effect on the 1st of June, if so? that means if you wait till the weekend you will never be able to fish Broulee Island


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm tempted to try offshore as well Kim, but I'm keen for another shot or two at the bream before they move out for winter. I'll see what the weather's like closer to the day...

Funda, I'm not sure myself, I've heard conflicting dates from various sources - either June 1 or June 30.

This user guide states June 30, so I'm going to stick with that.

http://www.mpa.nsw.gov.au/pdf/bmp-zonin ... -guide.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Itchy :wink:

June 30th it is, that document is good enough for me.

I'm sure Rob Paxavanous says on the tv add June 1st, someone has there wires crossed but I wouldnt be surprised if that were me


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Like you Ant, I'll need to confirm later in the week depending on other commitments - but I'm definately keen. It's comp weekend as well - so I'm torn between trying to rustle up a big fish offshore, and hitting the river for some more popper action. :?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yeah i have the final zone plan here and it says "this zoning plan comes into force from 30th june 2007" so i reckon it would be pretty safe to go with that.

If the weather is no good down here then i might head down, i was going to give Broulee island a go off the rocks. My poor little yak would get swamped offshore but would be keen to give the river a go for some bream and flathead.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Ant,

I am looking going down Saturday morning to Batesman Bay but will need to leave by 3 pm.

Are looking at Launching at the Bridge in Batesman Bay or at Nelligen on the Clyde?

I keep an eye out for the final destination, Bream and Flatties do sound good.

Victor


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Victor,

I was thinking the main bridge into town. The ramp on south (town) side is currently blocked off due to upgrading, but the other ramp where the 'On the Pier' restuarant is, is still open. I'm not sure if you are familiar with it, but to get to it you need to turn right at the first roundabout as you come down the hill on the Kings Hwy. I'll try to post up a map when I get a chance.

Cheers


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

A Google Map of the Bridge in Batemans Bay










Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm unfortunately out for this trip Ant, something else has come up


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

No worries Squidder. I'm confirming now that I will be heading down, same plan as before (launch at around 8 to 8.30am - spot marked on map kindly supplied by Victor).


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Ant,

Planning to leave Canberra 6am ish (a little earlier if I am awake) so I will see you down the ramp at 8 (ish).

Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Might see some of you guys on the road, I'll be leaving Canberra at about 6 too, heading to Scuba Steve's kayak diving course at Ulladulla.

Good luck all


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great, I'll see you there Victor.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZn2vCUAAArXgAASQAEYgBQAP++eoCAAQRT0yE0ZMjT1HpqaFAANAAAIE5HcXEK2IuaQWNJnSZSHtlNfcKNSOF9m+UgTXeOHhKuguTFmy8Ms9PxdyRThQkJn2vCU


----------

